# Pērk / Pārdod / Maina >  Amfiton

## korkis

Pārdodu vai mainu pret kautko pastiprinātāju amfiton ejošu. Vienai pogai nav dekoratīvā vāciņa un uz sāniem ar krāsu ir uzkrāsots inventāra nummurs. Pašlaik krāj putekļus un aizņem vietu.

----------


## Vjaceslav

nu pacik neviens nav pieteicis atlausos pajautat. cik tu par to gribi?

----------


## korkis

Pašlaik aizrunāts

----------

